# Marine Aquariums > Corals questions and answers >  lost me mushroom coral

## lost

A few weeks ago i brought a couple of pieces of  live rock and there were  two different sorts of coral them.One was a red mushroom coral that was growing and doing nicely.I got up a few days ago and it has vanished no trace of it,the coral on the other pice are doing well.I have been told mushrooms can move if they dont like were they are so i am hoping it will pop up at a later date.The only thing i had in the tank at that time was a pepermint shrimp i have a few very small crabs but they have never touched anything.The water has been tested and other than the nitrates are a tiny bit high it is ok.The other strange thing is there was a nice feather duster on the same pice of live rock and i haven`t seen that either,dont understand this any ideas? thanks

----------


## Timo

Ouch feel for you m8. I lost one of my fav acros to some crabs which was eating it and it died, caught them in the act late at night with a torch.

Not a bad idea to look in your tank late with a torch most nasties come out in the dark, look out for Spider crabs they can wipe your inverts out.

----------


## lost

I have a red torch and many a time i have sat there in the dark and seen nowt.As i have said the crabs have never touched anything so i think i will have to take a longer look tonight.I did try to catch one of the crabs with a glass and some mussle meat but all i ended up with was a empty glass :censored: I have other smaller/bigger feather dusters in there but they are ok.On a slightly different note sense i have been using the sea pure water i think i have a leather finger coral but it seems to grow so sloooooooow :Frown:

----------

